# Nitrite Sudden Appearance~



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

I am in the process of exchanging my Aquaclear 30 to a Aquaclear 50. I have a 37 gallon that holds 30 gallons water with 3 juvenile goldfish. The filters i had on my aquarium before I decided to change the filters was a AC30 and a topfin 40. The AC50 was my backup filter and someone suggested i add the AC50 for 2 weeks then take the AC30 off because of inadequacy in filtration. 

So by adding this new filter is that just the new filter going through a process to get beneficial bacteria? I have never had nitrites before.

Nitrites .25ppm Ammonia toxicity .012ppm. PH 8.0ppm Nitrates 5ppm or less. temp 73 degrees. Just perform a gravel cleaning and 50% pwc 4/28/2012.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, but you really only want to change one filter at a time, not both at the same time.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

What i mean is i have a ac30 and a top fin 40 on there and i added a ac50. In two weeks i will only be taking off the ac30 and leaving the ac50 and top fin 40. Although when i enter my info at www.aquaadvisor.com it says all three is plenty of filter but the ac50 and top fin 40 is satisfactory filtration so i may leave all three on. I just don't understand where the nitrites came from..


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Your post suggests to me that you have only replaced one filter, not two. It's my understanding that you are replacing the AQ30 with an AQ50? And that the TF40 is stilling running? And yes, it's normal so see a spike in nutrients when you mess around with filters...it's a necessary evil. Things should eventually return to normal.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

simplykayla76 said:


> What i mean is i have a ac30 and a top fin 40 on there and i added a ac50. In two weeks i will only be taking off the ac30 and leaving the ac50 and top fin 40. Although when i enter my info at www.aquaadvisor.con it says all three is plenty of filter but the ac50 and top fin 40 is satisfactory filtration so i may leave all three on. I just don't understand where the nitrites came from..


lol...I think we were typing at the same time. *r2


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

Goby said:


> Your post suggests to me that you have only replaced one filter, not two. It's my understanding that you are replacing the AQ30 with an AQ50? And that the TF40 is stilling running? And yes, it's normal so see a spike in nutrients when you mess around with filters...it's a necessary evil. Things should eventually return to normal.


That's a relief...it sure had me worried.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

yep


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you doing a heavy gravel vacuum every week? Entire tank? If so, it could be too much. I would suggest 50% every week if you want to do it weekly. You do pull out a portion of your beneficial bacteria when you do the vacuum and it may just be enough to upset the balance.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes with my ammonia levels I do a 50% pwc every week with a complete gravel cleaning. I had started off doing pwc's every other week but with my ammonia levels I am now doing one every week. 

So just leave half the gravel undisturbed and then the next week do the half that was left undisturbed...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Continue with weekly water changes and yes that is right on the gravel, just half per week alternating sides.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

Nitrites climbing higher.  .50ppm

Do I need to perform a PWC ? I have never had this issue and don't know what to do...


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I personally would do a water change. Hang in there this will level out soon.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Your new filter media is cycling normally. It already collected ammonia which allowed it to culture the bacteria that turns ammonia into nitrite. And now it’s in the process of culturing the bacteria that turns nitrites to nitrates. So the reason you have more nitrites than usual, is because you are running three filters that can turn ammonia into nitrites, but only 2 of those filters have the ability to turn nitrites into nitrates. The reason your old filters can no longer process the nitrites alone, amongst other reasons, is because they’ve been sharing their nutrients with the new filter, thus their bacterial colonies have been reduced…which is okay because your new filter and it’s developing bacteria currently require the presence of those free nitrites. 

Some other things that may or may not have contributed to increased nitrites…

1.) You've recently added more fish and/or more fish food
2.) You're doing extra water changes with tap water that contains nitrites
3.) You're new filter had old media that contained decayed bacteria
4.) The media in your old filters was disturbed causing loss of beneficial bacteria

If you feel the nitrite levels are stressing your fish...by all means do an extra partial water change but no more than is necessary. You may also want to learn about the benefits of aquarium salt in preventing nitrite-stress and toxicity in fish. Personally, temporary nitrites of 0.5 during a cycle (or mini-cycle...not sure what to call this)...are not cause for alarm. That being said, 0.5 is cause to watch things closely and you are. I personally would not interfere with a tank that's cycling unless nitrites climbed past 1.0. And I’d like to add that unless, for whatever reason, waters became suddenly toxic… I'd also refrain from using nutrient-reducing chemicals during a cycle, (not that you have, just thought I'd add that as I have seen that suggested a couple times in these forums). It's up for debate as to how high is too high for nitrites during a cycle when fish are present. Everyone has their own knowledge/experiences that guide them. And of course certain species of fish have a much lower tolerance than others, as do individual fish of every species...so it's wise to know your fish and keep a close eye on them. 

It seems to me that you are doing exactly what you should be. My advice is to continue with routine weekly water changes and allow the cycle, to cycle.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

That's a relief. I want the best for my goldies


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Nitrites interfere with the fishes ability to take in oxygen...it messes with their gills, so during a cycle it's important that their water is well aerated and oxygen-rich...well, that's always important but more so during a cycle. I encourage you to also learn about the benefits of aquarium salt and it's ability to prevent nitrite stress/damage/death. Wal-Mart has aquarium salt for a couple bucks. Different resources will recommend different salt doses. I'd personally go with a teaspoon per gallon and I would not redose until most of the water had been changed....and the replacement of evaporated water doesn't count as salt doesn't evaporate.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a bag of Jungle Aquarium Salt monthly maintenance. would that work?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Yep!


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

Added the salt last night. Just checked the nitrites 1.0ppm. Will it drop after i do a 50% pwc?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

simplykayla76 said:


> Added the salt last night. Just checked the nitrites 1.0ppm. Will it drop after i do a 50% pwc?


Yes, probably...that's what I'd do at this point. Your decision to add salt was a good one btw.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

Well after doing a 50% pwc with partial gravel vacuuming.... 0-.25ppm ammonia(so close to 0 it is hard to tell) ,7.8ppm PH, 5ppm Nitrate, and .25ppm nitrite.  which is alot better than it was!


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

simplykayla76 said:


> Well after doing a 50% pwc with partial gravel vacuuming.... 0-.25ppm ammonia(so close to 0 it is hard to tell) ,7.8ppm PH, 5ppm Nitrate, and .25ppm nitrite.  which is alot better than it was!


Great job!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Just for the future, aquarium salt is nothing special - just a box. It is non-iodized salt, also sold as kosher, pickling or marine salt. If you need it it, it is a fraction of the price at a grocery compared to what it is in a walmart or a pet shop. I use it to culture brine shrimp and as part of my water hardening mix, and I buy it at a bulk store for very low prices.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

well the nitrites are going back up... almost 1ppm again. ph 7.8ppm, ammonia really really close to 0ppm and nitrates are 5ppm. I havent fed them since friday. they seem happy. So I dont know if me feeding them raised the nitrites are not. If i did another 50 % pwc ...which i just did one thursday or friday....and then not feed them...but i would have to wait a week before doing another pwc but they cant go a week or two without eating... (sighs) or maybe as mentioned earlier one of my filters media needs changing...the only one that has been in there the longest is the topfin 40 which i have been rinising during pwc's. 

Any ideas on what I should do?


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

*c/p*


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

Well I went ahead and replaced the media from my top fin 40 filter.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Generally speaking, you should never replace the media unless it is coming apart. It is much better to just rinse with your tank water during your pwc or with treated tap water. Putting in new media means that media has to get bacteria attached before it starts doing anything and that can take weeks. If it is carbon impregnated media I understand replacement.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

yes the media had carbon inside...


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

Update on my mini cycle~ Did a 50% pwc and my ammonia went from .25ppm to 0ppm and my nitrite went from 2ppm to .25 or .50ppm(hard to tell the difference) nitrate 5ppm ph 7.8ppm and temp 76 F( which always goes up during a pwc.

I am super excited about the ammonia


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How long went by after your water change? Should wait at least an hour to make sure water has cycled through well.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

a few minutes. which is what i usually do. and i checked the ph 7.8ppm still. i will test again in say an hour? i have never had 0 ammonia except when i started it and when i changed the gravel. so i hope it stays 0


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

well i tested again. ammonia is still at 0ppm nitrite is at .50ppm nitrate 5ppm ph 7.8ppm


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Leave it, don't feed and nitrite should go away.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

How many days do you think?

Maybe i should consider rehoming one fish....


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

Nitrites pretty close to 5ppm


----------

